# I don't understand why my bubble rate is changing



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

At first I thought it was a problem with the regulator but when I replaced it I still got the same issue. The bubble rate will decrease right after I increased it.

So I did a test with different bubble counters and check valves I had lying around. With all of the combinations I did, the bubble rate would stay constant

But the moment I connect it to my inline diffuser the bubble rate starts to decrease. 

I have checked my inline fittings and I can't find a leak. 

What exactly is the problem

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (12 Apr 2016)

Is it the new style UP inline defuser that you can take apart? If so, I had one of those and I spent ages trying to work out why my bubble rate was changing, CO2Art even replaced the regulator. I still had problems with the new regulator, just my luck that the replacement one was part of the batch that would not hold working pressure. Eventually I ended up sending everything back, two regs, the bubble counter, needle valve, UP inline atomiser. I had not found leaks anywhere. CO2Art submerged it all in a bucket of water and discovered that the atomiser was leaking. I then went through the hassle that the reg was also faulty and they gave me their new developmental reg. I have now started using the old style UP inline that you can't take apart and it has been reliable.


----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

this is the one i use: http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/inline-atomizer-co2-diffuser-intense-12-16-tubing-p18.html

could i have a link to the old version please


----------



## Wisey (12 Apr 2016)

That looks like the older style that does not come apart and allow you to remove the ceramic, which is what I am using now. I guess that style could still leak though. If everything works fine except when that is installed, that tends to suggest that is your issue. Someone else might chip in with some other suggestions, but if it was me I would be speaking to CO2 Supermarket and asking them to advise.


----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

hmmmm i see. thank you. Also there is water in the actually diffuser. would that cause issues?


----------



## Wisey (12 Apr 2016)

I think that is normal, mine always has a little bit of water in it.


----------



## stu_ (12 Apr 2016)

obvious question.Is the UP clean ?
I get water in mine too.


----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

stu_ said:


> obvious question.Is the UP clean ?
> I get water in mine too.


no the inline diffuser has not been cleaned but i wouldnt have thought that a dirty diffuser can cause the bubble rate to drop


----------



## Berlioz (12 Apr 2016)

I've had this happen too with an Up Aqua diffuser, but it was an in tank bazooka style one. At first I thought it was the regulator and went through several tests, talked with the regulator manufacturer, etc and came to realise it was the stupid diffuser back stuffing gas -- even though it had more than enough working pressure to push gas through it.



Aqua Hero said:


> no the inline diffuser has not been cleaned but i wouldnt have thought that a dirty diffuser can cause the bubble rate to drop



I've not seen that happen, usually you just end up with bigger bubbles.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Apr 2016)

Hi 
Needs to be run around 2 .15 to 3 bar working pressure to be effective!
I would check for a leak......put it on a longer piece of tubing/hose and submerged it in a glass vessel and run Co2 through it to check for minor leaks! 
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

Berlioz said:


> I've had this happen too with an Up Aqua diffuser, but it was an in tank bazooka style one. At first I thought it was the regulator and went through several tests, talked with the regulator manufacturer, etc and came to realise it was the stupid diffuser back stuffing gas -- even though it had more than enough working pressure to push gas through it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen that happen, usually you just end up with bigger bubbles.


I never had this issue with the intank version. This has only happened with the inline.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eduard18 (12 Apr 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm using the JBL in-line diffuser and it takes some patience and time to find the right setup; in my opinion the best way to do it is to open the CO2 valve not to much even if at first you won't see any bubbles coming in the diffuser; the pressure will build up and after about 24 hours the equilibrium will be reached and you will be able to set correctly the bubbles and it will stay that way 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Hero (12 Apr 2016)

Eduard18 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm using the JBL in-line diffuser and it takes some patience and time to find the right setup; in my opinion the best way to do it is to open the CO2 valve not to much even if at first you won't see any bubbles coming in the diffuser; the pressure will build up and after about 24 hours the equilibrium will be reached and you will be able to set correctly the bubbles and it will stay that way
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


The issue is that this problem started only recently. So building pressure and being patient isn't the issue.

I'm switching to my intank bazooka. But I will test the inline diffuser with my spare regulator and co2 tank

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (12 Apr 2016)

Aqua Hero said:


> no the inline diffuser has not been cleaned but i wouldnt have thought that a dirty diffuser can cause the bubble rate to drop


First hand experience.
Co2 system up and running for several months.
Nothing played with ,but the bps which had been stable for the whole time started to drop.
Checked everything, Upped the working pressure,all to no avail.
Cleaned the UP line,problem solved.
The build quality of these things seems so random what harm can it do,apart using up some bleach?


----------



## rebel (13 Apr 2016)

Wisey said:


> Is it the new style UP inline defuser that you can take apart? If so, I had one of those and I spent ages trying to work out why my bubble rate was changing, CO2Art even replaced the regulator. I still had problems with the new regulator, just my luck that the replacement one was part of the batch that would not hold working pressure. Eventually I ended up sending everything back, two regs, the bubble counter, needle valve, UP inline atomiser. I had not found leaks anywhere. CO2Art submerged it all in a bucket of water and discovered that the atomiser was leaking. I then went through the hassle that the reg was also faulty and they gave me their new developmental reg. I have now started using the old style UP inline that you can't take apart and it has been reliable.


Wow they submerged the whole rig!? I won't be game for this one. This one is for grown ups!


----------



## Aqua Hero (13 Apr 2016)

stu_ said:


> First hand experience.
> Co2 system up and running for several months.
> Nothing played with ,but the bps which had been stable for the whole time started to drop.
> Checked everything, Upped the working pressure,all to no avail.
> ...



Alright I see. Right now I got my bazooka running. 

I will clean the inline when I do a WC.


----------



## Wisey (13 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Wow they submerged the whole rig!? I won't be game for this one. This one is for grown ups!



They said they submerged in a bucket, thats as much as I know. I have seen this done online, but obviously not on a set-up with a solenoid. I wouldn't be submerging electrics!


----------



## rebel (13 Apr 2016)

Wisey said:


> They said they submerged in a bucket, thats as much as I know. I have seen this done online, but obviously not on a set-up with a solenoid. I wouldn't be submerging electrics!


I see what you mean.... hmmm... for some setups it would be tricky as it's all in one.


----------



## tomh (13 Apr 2016)

ive got the same inline diffuser and top quality co2 art regs, 2 things with mine:

- it fills with water when the co2 is off, then pushes the water out as soon as the co2 comes on, not a problem
- if i put a 2kg fire extinguisher on it i get a poor bubble count, but if i put a 3kg proper cylinder on it i get a good bubble count...


----------



## Aqua Hero (14 Apr 2016)

tomh said:


> ive got the same inline diffuser and top quality co2 art regs, 2 things with mine:
> 
> - it fills with water when the co2 is off, then pushes the water out as soon as the co2 comes on, not a problem
> - if i put a 2kg fire extinguisher on it i get a poor bubble count, but if i put a 3kg proper cylinder on it i get a good bubble count...



Well I had it runny for a month with a nice bubble count on my 2kg FE. 

I'm pretty sure the issue is that it's dirty


----------



## tomh (14 Apr 2016)

I have to admit that I have lost a lot of diffusion from it before and running a hose cleaner / pipe cleaner through it did resolve that. They go gunk up in the same way as the hoses do, so you may be correct


----------



## Aqua Hero (14 Apr 2016)

tomh said:


> I have to admit that I have lost a lot of diffusion from it before and running a hose cleaner / pipe cleaner through it did resolve that. They go gunk up in the same way as the hoses do, so you may be correct



Yeah I need to clean the hoses again. 

Though wouldn't using a hose cleaner in a diffuser damage the ceramic?

In fact how do clean these inlines where you can't remove the disk


----------



## GHNelson (14 Apr 2016)

Indeed.....obviously the regulat


tomh said:


> ive got the same inline diffuser and top quality co2 art regs, 2 things with mine:
> 
> - it fills with water when the co2 is off, then pushes the water out as soon as the co2 comes on, not a problem
> - if i put a 2kg fire extinguisher on it i get a poor bubble count, but if i put a 3kg proper cylinder on it i get a good bubble count...



Insert a check valve just before the diffuser this will stop most of the water returning into the chamber!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## stu_ (14 Apr 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-clean-a-closed-inline-co2-atomizer.38456/

For starters


----------



## Ludford (3 Jun 2016)

I'm having a similar issue with my new FE setup. I can't seem to set the bubble rate to 1b/s.

It can hold 2b/s fine, but when I reduce to 1b/s after a few seconds the bubble rate gets slower and slower till it stops all together.

I'm using an in tank diffuser and I never had this issue with my DIY citric acid and baking soda setup.


----------



## EdwinK (3 Jun 2016)

Hard to say what is the reason of this but I would blame the needle valve first for not being accurate enough.


----------



## ian_m (3 Jun 2016)

How long are you interconnecting CO2 lines ?

When I first set my CO2 system up I connected FE/regulator to bubble counter with "correct length" of CO2 tube, then output of bubble counter to one way valve with a short length and one way valve to inline diffuser with all the left over of 3m of CO2 tube.

I was unable to set a reliable CO2 bubble rate. Either too fast or just stopped or was completely variable over time period of a couple of minutes.

The cause is the super long length of CO2 tube. It pressurises slowly, limited via needle valve, then diffuser seems to suddenly let it depressurise in a burst of CO2 mist, followed by pressurisation cycle again.

Cutting the CO2 line to "correct lengths" ie no too much access and suddenly bubble count is now 100% controllable from 0.1bps to well far to fast to count and completely repeatable when CO2 come on every day.


----------

